# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  حفل تخرج / مدارس الخط الأهلية

## عفاف الهدى

السلام 

اقامت يوم الأمس مساء مدارس الخظ الأهلية 

حفل تخرج لطلاب الثالث ثانوي

وحضرت هذا الأحتفال الذ كان منظما 


حيث كان برنامج الحفل

السلام الملكي
القرأن الكريم
دخول طلاب ثالث ثانوي
كلمة مدير المدرسة
كلمة رأيس مجلس الأدارة
تسليم الدرع الى ثاني ثانوي
كلمة طلاب ثالث ثانوي
اصطفاف الطلاب على المسرح
نشيد المدارس
تكريم طلاب ثالث ثانوي
السلام الملكي والختام

ومن بعد الحفل توجهنا لقاعة البوفيه الذي اقتصر على انواع من الكعك 
حيث وجدت بعض الكعكات التي تحوي صور الطلاب

وكان يوما مميزا في قلوب الأمهات والأباء

الله يوفق الطلاب والطالبات وينجحوا بأعلى الدرجات

----------


## سيناريو

*مبروك التخرج مقدماً للطلاب* 
*وإن شالله كلهم ناجحين بتفوق* 
*عفاف الهدى أشكرك خيتو على الطرح*
*الله يعطيك العافية* 
*دمتي بسعاده*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العفو

والله يوفق كل الطلاب والطالبات

----------


## النورس

:d
انا واحد من الناس الي نظمو الحفل و الحفل صار دمار

----------


## عالم خيالي

*مُبارك لهم التخرج ..*
*لكن كأنهم التقطوا صور للطلاب لماذا لم تضعوها ؟!*

----------


## inter4ever

_الله يوفق الجميغ_

----------


## الــــنـــاري

وين صورنا ياجماعة ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا بالنورس

بالعكس اخوي كان الحفل منظم وحلو كتير 

عالم خيالي

فعلا التقطوا بس الرجال 
حنا الحريم ممنوع التصوير 
انتر 

اهلا فيك
الناري

زي ما قلت حنا الحريم ممنوع التصوير 
اذا عندك صور حطها اخوي
يسلم لي مروركم الحلو اخواني

----------


## king of love

الرجال وين الصور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا جماعه من يملك صور 
فليدعم الموضوع بها

----------


## النورس

بحاول اجيب الصور من جهاز المدير  العام لما نبدي الدراسة ولايهمكم
ووللعلم في تصوير فيديو بعد

----------

